# David Johnson - Words of Caution/Scam



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David has been a member here for a few years and recently had a few more locomotives for sale. He had contacted me about buying one as he needed the cash so we came to an agreement and I paid him for the Accucraft Pevril he wanted to sell. David received the money and said the loco will be shipped out the next day. A few days later I asked for a tracking number and was told that his girlfriend threw it out and that it was due in Monday to me. Monday came and went, and then he told me it was returned to him on a bad shipping label. Then supposedly shipped again still with no tracking number supplied to me. Its now been 2 weeks and he is failing to return calls/texts or emails. He has received my funds and its now theft. 

Just warning others out there as he has other locomotives still that he may also try to scam to another. I had not ever expected that a forum member here that would do something like this being known in the hobby for both of us.

Monday AM a police report will be filed. Also a postal fraud report as he's used the post office to commit the fraud.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, It is also possible that some unknown person is pretending to be David Johnson. Have you talked to him directly or just on the net? Just thinking as I have been contacted by persons claiming to be someone I know and it always involves money.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, sorry you have joined the ranks of those of us who were promised, paid our hard earned money and received less than expected. Unfortunately in your case you so far have received nothing.
Forum members, assuming that is the actual person you have been in contact with and not ID fraud, along with the general population also have flaws. I believe you have posted something like this before, not sure it is the same issue, and assume you have gotten no results from that. I wish you luck with your legal proceedings.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Why does he use two different user names in the thread below?
Have you only contacted by the phone number from the second similar user name which only has a few posts?

http://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/66018-accucraft-peveril.html#post916466

Andrew


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, you are very observant, it appears there seem to be TWO cocobears, one with 1313 and the other with just the name, and very different amount of postings. The 1313 seems to have a UK address and the plain one has a USA phone number. Appear to be two different people. I am now glued to this thread.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nick, strange how the more recent user name was registered a week before the Pevril for sale thread was started.
A cunning mind reader perhaps... or maybe just waiting for the next item David has for sale.

Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for one I've known David for 6+ years in the hobby and also as a customer. Yes its the same person same address. 

Winn, I've been talking to him on the phone and email. I can confirm its the same person as others speak to him on the same phone number.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason;
Idea for being paranoid and proactively prepared. Set up an Escrow account for just this type of private seller fraud. Seller gets the money only after you receive the item and verify it's as described. Check Paypal I believe the offer such a service or there are lots online escrow services for just such private transactions.

Friends are friends. Business is business.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopefully, there are unusual circumstances.....

Sam


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Jason,

last year in March I bought David's Aster Stirling Single. As I live here in the UK I was a bit unsure at first as the cost to me was going to be quite high. David was very upfront about his problems then and we sorted the price and his paypal costs out so he got what he wanted and I did the same with regards the dreaded VAT.

Loco arrived safe and sound without any problems. I can only suppose some thing has gone wrong this time. Whether that is in the posting or with David I am not sure. David struck me at the time as a reliable person to do business with. Hope you can sort it out without loss to either person involved.

Dougie Leaver


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear Jay, hopefully it will work out in the end. My transaction with Chooch went smoothly when my wife bought his coal fired Ruby for me. Hoping for the best. Mike


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think this is a clear way to report a problem with a fellow member of the forum. Could you explain again which David Johnson and where he resides?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been hesitant to reply here.

The subject of this thread hasn't responeded in his defense.

My problem, is that questions are asked and never responded. 

If members want to sell used items here, there is an implied trust. 

Unfortunately, a lot of people ask questions and never respond to our comments and questions.

End of second rant!

Chuck


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there is a lot more than has been published about the transaction in question. Several others have had very satisfactory dealings with him. The statement that David was a previous customer raises some questions for me. Thank You


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Johnsop said:


> I don't think this is a clear way to report a problem with a fellow member of the forum. Could you explain again which David Johnson and where he resides?


Here's his thread for the sale;
http://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/66018-accucraft-peveril.html


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Nick Jr,

Please clarify your last posting where you state "The statement that David was a previous customer raises some questions for me. Thank You" I don't understand. Are you in possesion of some information that is not in this thread?

mocrownsteam

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am neither defending nor condemning, but I do take Jason's post as a 'Caveat Emptor' on this seller. Not the first time this has happened, nor will it be the last. Fore warned is fore armed.....


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not sure where the connection between David Johnson - 'cocobear' - and 'cocobear1313' has been established, but I do remember seeing several locos for sale by 'cocobear' and I had assumed that he was a dealer.

I also remember a conversation with him about an Accucraft Flying Scotsman that he had advertised for sale as in new condition in an unopened box together with what looked like a stock Accucraft publicity photo. When questioned about the apparent non-compliance with the requirement that only pictures of the actual item for sale should be posted in the ad - unless of course he was only selling a rather expensive box - he insisted that the picture was of the actual loco contained in the sealed box and that Accucraft had photographed it before it was packed for shipment at the factory.

I thought this was so unlikely and a rather odd thing for a dealer to say, that I decided to have no futher interest in his offerings.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It seems so far the 2 different usernames are both in the USA going by shipping charges on various threads and the same person going by what Jason claims from previous dealings/phone number etc. So let's just wait and see before any other speculations. 
There is something I could publicly say too but I'm being fair to the accused at this stage.

Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> I think there is a lot more than has been published about the transaction in question. Several others have had very satisfactory dealings with him. The statement that David was a previous customer raises some questions for me. Thank You


Interesting Nick, do you know something I am not aware of? You must as you are clearly always in the know of everything I apparently am doing? You sure quote me all the time, Odd for someone that only posts negative posts about me personally which is just getting old after al these years. Though you sure have made a name for yourself on this forum, everyone always asks who you are. And the ones that do know you from the steamups Ive always invited you to just chuckle. But hey, cant please all the people all the time. Though over 1524 other happy customers, I guess I m doing something right. Not bad for 4 years of service and being internationally known.

As to the actual issue at hand, I spoke to David finally today and apparently he will be refunding my money. it was supposed to be refunded today as of this past weekend but now its delayed for a day or two. So we will see.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

John 842 said:


> I'm not sure where the connection between David Johnson - 'cocobear' - and 'cocobear1313' has been established, but I do remember seeing several locos for sale by 'cocobear' and I had assumed that he was a dealer.
> 
> I also remember a conversation with him about an Accucraft Flying Scotsman that he had advertised for sale as in new condition in an unopened box together with what looked like a stock Accucraft publicity photo. When questioned about the apparent non-compliance with the requirement that only pictures of the actual item for sale should be posted in the ad - unless of course he was only selling a rather expensive box - he insisted that the picture was of the actual loco contained in the sealed box and that Accucraft had photographed it before it was packed for shipment at the factory.
> 
> I thought this was so unlikely and a rather odd thing for a dealer to say, that I decided to have no futher interest in his offerings.


John, He did have a new one from Accucraft, unsure if he ever opened it, though he did but I sold it to him. It was a legit loco just not sure if it was ever run. Thought he ran it but its possible it wasn't. He did have a few other things including a V2 he got from my friend Stan. Most of it all way in or near the fire in the basement that he posted a while back, including the Pevril. Still had soot and heat damage.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well after too many failed attempts of contact I finally got in touch with David. With the threat of a police report I've asked for a refund and he agreed. Over a week went by since that conversation and finally today the funds were transferred back to me. 

Very disappointed of the whole thing overall. 

Supposedly the loco was lost in transit though no tracking number ever given and was told a claim was being processed but it takes 30 days from the ship date for USPS to even open a claim.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thread locked at Jason's request.


----------

